# Open water!!!! .45 this ones for you!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The stiff north winds today have opened my favorite lake.

Here is a picture from last week.










And here it is today!!! -*|*- -*|*- *(())* *OOO*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh man..........that really is pretty !!   ............ Thanks, I've never seen the ocean before... *\-\*


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't that the ocean by PRO's house?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> Isn't that the ocean by PRO's house?


It isn't the ocean. :roll: It is the Hillbilly Sea. _(O)_ And yes, it is by my house. Looks like the waders will be getting dusted and put to use soon.


----------

